# Massive production



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.
A neighbor came to my garage asking me if I can make some small boxes for his balloon business. He wanted to reduce costs using 3mm thick MDF instead of 8mm that he was using. 8mm MDF is scarce and expensive nowadays, as usual with everything here. He will provide the MDF. Equipment and labor will be by myself.
Using an Excel spreadsheet I planned the cuts to get the maximum quantity of boxes from a 1200x2400 sheet of 3mm MDF. Forty-four boxes were estimated.
We agreed on a price for each box without paint. Using my raw material I made two Jigs (or templates?) to assemble nine little boxes at a time and finish the job ASAP.
Working during three evenings I finished the 44 boxes, get and additional income and now, I am waiting for more boxes to make.:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, that's quite a production line, Alexis! The assembly jig was a clever idea and a great time saver.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Love it!!!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Neat. I need to study those photos some more. I'm thinking I can come up with some ideas to help me glue up multiples.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Love seeing stuff like this.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great WIP, and thanks for taking the time and effort to show us.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

It's ideas like this that make this such a great place to be. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well thought out.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What an excellent idea and a very nice photo-shoot.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all, guys.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Alexis.

I trust things are going well for you...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

As always it is nice to see your posts Alexis. Love to see the solutions you come up with.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you for sharing Alexis.Great system & well done as usual.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Henry Ford would be proud of that assembly line, Alexis.


----------

